

Lehman Comes Back From the Dead - acak
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-07-12/lehman-comes-back-from-the-dead

======
Yrlec
Can anyone explain how they only will be able to pay back 18¢ on the dollar? I
understand that the company was heavily over-levered and therefore became
insolvent but did their assets really fall that much relative to their debts?
The market has recovered since the crash so I would have thought that their
assets would be worth much more than that.

